# 2.5i Audi 5 Cylinder Rebuild



## monkslayer (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have a south African Microbus that came with 2.5L 5 Cylinder Audi Engine(Petrol). I am currently in the process of rebuilding the engine since it has over 200000kms on it. It was starting to blow smoke and have low oil pressure. I presume the bearings etc had run their course. I do however have a question in regard to parts replacement. I have currently purchased every imaginable part for this engine in order to have a complete engine rebuild offering many more years of service. However , all that is left is the oil pump. My question is , is there any replacement interval for the oil pumps in these engines? Should i bother replacing it now that i am rebuilding the engine or should i leave it alone since some claim it lasts as long as the engine(a lifetime).

I'm targeting a hastle free engine for many years since i am also switching to EFI from the CIS that came with these engines.

Thank you in advance for your responses.

Cheers


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

I would strip the pump down, clean it out and then measure it with feeler gauges, as per the workshop manual specs. if the clearances are within tolerance, oil it up, reassemble it and put it back to it's duties:thumbup: you will never find a replacement pump that is as good as the original vw one.


----------



## monkslayer (Feb 7, 2017)

garryt said:


> I would strip the pump down, clean it out and then measure it with feeler gauges, as per the workshop manual specs. if the clearances are within tolerance, oil it up, reassemble it and put it back to it's duties:thumbup: you will never find a replacement pump that is as good as the original vw one.


I imagine this would be the ideal case. I only fear that should i find that it is worn out of spec then it would necessitate an import, which would suck considering I will have to wait about another 3 weeks. All auto shops in my area stopped stocking and only stock on special order this particular pump.

Cheers.


----------

